# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : فتح المغيث شرح ألفية الحديث للسخاوي

## المجلس العلمي

فتح المغيث شرح ألفية الحديث للسخاوي
المجموعة الأولى

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الثانية

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الثالثة

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم الله خيرًا .

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الرابعة

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الخامسة

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة السادسة

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة السابعة

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الثامنة

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة التاسعة

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة العاشره والاخيرة لمخطوطة فتح المعيث شرح ألفية الحديث للسخاوي

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
غفر الله لك وتقبل منك صالح الأعمال :Smile:

----------


## مجدي مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبومحمدالإدريسي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

----------

